# Pets doing strange things...



## e.rose (Nov 3, 2011)

I walked into the bathroom, flicked on the light... And there was Robin sittin' on the toilet...







Do you have to potty, Kitty?
.
.
.
.
.
Post your shots of your pets doing strange things! :sillysmi:


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 3, 2011)

About 3 months ago, I 'inherited' my current two fuzzballs, Chubby & Mittens.  Of course, when they arrived at my place, they disappears to parts unknown. I didn't see them at all the first day.  The second day, I found Mittens under the couch.  

Chubby, however, was a tough one to find.

At the end of the second day, I went to get dressed for a late meeting, and open a dresser drawer...........






How she got in there is beyond me.



I've posted this one before, but this is one of my outside cats, Scooter, encountering a squirrel in 'his' tree:


----------



## MissCream (Nov 3, 2011)

Rush out for a swim  






Chance going for a piggy back ride


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 3, 2011)

wonders why e.rose is going to the bathroom with her camera.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 3, 2011)

12sndsgood said:


> wonders why e.rose is going to the bathroom with her camera.



Good photographers are _always_ prepared!


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 3, 2011)

Another one of my outside cats, Dale, decided to taunt me with her recently-acquired dinner:


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 3, 2011)

We put on Dance music.. and


----------



## KenC (Nov 3, 2011)

e.rose said:


> I walked into the bathroom, flicked on the light... And there was Robin sittin' on the toilet...



What, you don't have a fuzzy toilet cover so Robin can be more comfortable?


----------



## e.rose (Nov 3, 2011)

480sparky said:


> About 3 months ago, I 'inherited' my current two fuzzballs, Chubby & Mittens.  Of course, when they arrived at my place, they disappears to parts unknown. I didn't see them at all the first day.  The second day, I found Mittens under the couch.
> 
> Chubby, however, was a tough one to find.
> 
> ...



Hahaha!  OMG, she was in your drawer?!  



12sndsgood said:


> wonders why e.rose is going to the bathroom with her camera.


  It was my iPhone... I'm addicted.  :lmao:



cgipson1 said:


> We put on Dance music.. and



THAT'S *AWESOME!!!*



KenC said:


> What, you don't have a fuzzy toilet cover so Robin can be more comfortable?



I didn't realize how much time he actually SPENDS in there!  Haha... I shall have to invest in one.  The kitty must be comfortable at ALL TIMES!


----------



## Overread (Nov 3, 2011)

I think you've all seen these before - not home enough and when I am the camera is lazy  





Now I show you how a proper walk goes (or rather hole digging )





New Bag - with special cat carrying middle section!


----------



## mishele (Nov 3, 2011)

This is my 2 dogs play fighting. Notice the little guy is a badass...lol





Back in my Fight Club days......


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 3, 2011)

Not mine...but the dancing cat reminded me of this...

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wor...-your-cat-is-tapdancing-and-you-are-drunk.jpg


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 3, 2011)

> I didn't realize how much time he actually SPENDS in there! Haha... I shall have to invest in one. The kitty must be comfortable at ALL TIMES!


Leave the lid open...I've heard of cats who are trained to use the toilet.


----------



## e.rose (Nov 3, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Not mine...but the dancing cat reminded me of this...
> 
> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wor...-your-cat-is-tapdancing-and-you-are-drunk.jpg


 




Big Mike said:


> > I didn't realize how much time he actually SPENDS in there! Haha... I shall have to invest in one. The kitty must be comfortable at ALL TIMES!
> 
> 
> Leave the lid open...I've heard of cats who are trained to use the toilet.



It is open from time to time... but the poop that I find in there occasionally is definitely not *his*...  ::glances towards stairs leading to bedroom where sleeping husband lies::


----------



## mishele (Nov 3, 2011)

LOL Bad hubby!!


----------



## e.rose (Nov 3, 2011)

mishele said:


> LOL Bad hubby!!


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 3, 2011)

mishele said:


> LOL Bad hubby!!



LOL....*NORMAL* hubby!


----------



## kundalini (Nov 3, 2011)

Not really strange, just Monty being himself.


Pissing...








Farting.....







Chasing.....








Fighting.....





.


----------



## e.rose (Nov 3, 2011)

480sparky said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Bad hubby!!


----------



## e.rose (Nov 3, 2011)

Hahaha, Kun... that farting picture....


----------



## Railphotog (Nov 3, 2011)

Not our cat, but it seems to be in our yard a lot, no doubt because of the birds attracted by our feeder.


----------



## SGorman (Nov 3, 2011)

Railphotog said:


> Not our cat, but it seems to be in our yard a lot, no doubt because of the birds attracted by our feeder.



It's Kitler.


----------



## mishele (Nov 3, 2011)

^^^^^so you have a bird death trap in your yard....lol


----------



## SGorman (Nov 3, 2011)

Spooky with her book on kittens. It was on her "bed" which is the back of the couch so she just cuddled up to it.



Spooky book by gormanimagery, on Flickr


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Nov 3, 2011)

Enzo likes to talk back when my husband is playing video games. lol






annnnd my cousin's dog, Maggie, punching Enzo in the face. lol


----------



## e.rose (Nov 3, 2011)

SGorman said:
			
		

> Spooky with her book on kittens. It was on her "bed" which is the back of the couch so she just cuddled up to it.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephaniegorman/6310059519/
> Spooky book by gormanimagery, on Flickr



That's so adorable!!


----------



## mjhoward (Nov 3, 2011)

Stereotypical...


----------



## SGorman (Nov 4, 2011)

Stereotypes are based on reality...


----------



## KenC (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's one that took me a while to find, as it was taken a few years ago.  This cat absolutely had us trained.  Unfortunately, she's no longer with us, as of just a week ago (she was age 15+), but her antics live on ...


----------



## indioli (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 4, 2011)

ok.. crazy cat pictures

Yawning? Roaring? hmmmmm






praying? Or offering a sacrifice to the TOY GODS?





Attacking the Paparazzi! Quit flashing that thing at me!  





Where he goes when he is mad at me!


----------



## mpasq66 (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## stbgirl (Nov 10, 2011)

Here are a couple pictures of my boyfriend's cat, Shady. She lays like this all the time...not very ladylike if you ask me.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 10, 2011)

stbgirl said:


> Here are a couple pictures of my boyfriend's cat, Shady. She lays like this all the time...not very ladylike if you ask me.



All she needs is a beer and the remote!


----------



## stbgirl (Nov 10, 2011)

480sparky said:


> stbgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a couple pictures of my boyfriend's cat, Shady. She lays like this all the time...not very ladylike if you ask me.
> ...



Good idea....next time I'll have some props and my actual camera on hand lol


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 10, 2011)

mjhoward said:


> Stereotypical...



This photo is SO sharp!


----------



## Mitch2742 (Nov 12, 2011)

Guarding the cat:


----------



## Jake_NN_Bake (Nov 13, 2011)

Caught Max at the right moment


----------

